

A peek at a Firefox.next feature: about:me - heed
http://mozillalinks.org/wp/2009/06/firefox-next-peek-profiling-yourself/

======
toki
The feature allows great applications:

For example: Friends at a party in my flat, drinking beer, watching Youtube
Videos. In the future they can also make jokes on my internet usage habits!

And: Finally i can control what my girlfriend does on the internet! (Of course
i won't tell her about the feature - she wouldn't be interested anyway...)

My suggestion for the next FF-Version: Send about:me data directly to boss.
Weekly. Hidden, please.

(The concept of "One Browser == Private Area of One User" was always wrong on
desktop-PCs. Why does everyone insist on it?)

------
alexgartrell
The collective anger on this thread is misguided. All this "about:me" is doing
is giving you a good representation of data collected and stored automatically
by Firefox. Anyone who gives a crap can already look at where you've been,
what you've done, etc.

If anything, this is a step in the _right_ direction, as it'll make more
people aware of the logging that takes place "out of the box".

And performance critics, a javascript page isn't going to affect memory usage
ALL THE TIME in any significant (or even necessarily measurable) way

------
bts
I agree with the first reader comment over at mozillalinks -- it feels like
the feature should really live as an extension. The average user isn't going
to know or care about this, and it just increases the size of the codebase.
Firefox certainly doesn't need to get any heavier out-of-the-box.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Or take up more memory! <http://bit.ly/s4cIi>

~~~
trezor
Voted down for not posting the real URL.

~~~
ComputerGuru
I didn't know that was a concern, thanks for bringing it to my attention.

------
Tichy
Cool - also reminds me of pmog, which apprently has been renamed to Nethernet
now: <http://thenethernet.com/>

